# Guidelines for posting in "Reviews"



## Admin

Reviews

This forum is for the membership to share their thoughts on kitchen knives and related products that they have personal experience with. 

Please use this forum to post objective respectful reviews of kitchen knives & related products.


*Notes - 

1. You're welcome to post reviews on any kitchen knife (or related product) made or sold by any vendor, even those vendors who pay for forums here on this site. All objective respectful opinions are welcome. 

2. KKF approved knifemakers, hobbyists, and vendors are not allowed to post reviews of their own wares or services here.

3. This forum is not for you to show/review your own services, products, etc. 

4. Solicited reviews are not welcome!
*To be clear on this - If a maker, or retailer/vendor, sends you a product and/or asks for your opinion then please give it to them but do not share it with us here. KKF vendors are not permitted to solicit reviews for posting in this sub-forum.


----------



## foreign_foodie

Hello, 
If I came across a product that I like and would like to post a review here (unsolicited), may it include a link to the maker's website?


----------



## M1k3

I'm in a pass around and wondering if I can post a review. I'm not being obliged to post any review. I just wanted to share my opinion on the items. If more clarification is needed, please message me.


----------



## daveb

foreign_foodie said:


> Hello,
> If I came across a product that I like and would like to post a review here (unsolicited), may it include a link to the maker's website?



Yes. And yes I saw the date on the question.


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> I'm in a pass around and wondering if I can post a review. I'm not being obliged to post any review. I just wanted to share my opinion on the items. If more clarification is needed, please message me.



You may post a review. This section of the forum is part of the legacy here but has never gotten off the ground. If it's a KKF passaround suggest you post the review in the passaround thread. If it's not, suggest you post a review in the "Kitchen Knives" section and title it as a Passaround Review and name of knife.


----------



## M1k3

The pass around is from Reddit via MTC Kitchen. I just wanted to make sure I don't break any rules and post in the right section. 

I also got some Nanhone products, where should I post a review of those?


----------



## daveb

Either Kitchen Knife or under the sharpening section will be fine. I was curious about the stones but not so much about the knives and too busy to make it work. Look forward to seeing your thoughts.


----------



## SmithSins

foreign_foodie said:


> Hello,
> If I came across a product that I like and would like to post a review here (unsolicited), may it include a link to the maker's website?


i am also looking for that


----------

